# Kroth 2x12 Canadian Made Cab $200



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Kroth 2x12 Canadian Made Cab | Amps & Pedals | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji

No idea what this is really. Just thought it seems really interesting. What little I could find on this brand is from bass players. 

Just thought I'd throw this up out of curiosity what people think of this cab. Pretty interesting design, looks more like a hi-fi speaker or something. 

Also curious if anyone knows what speakers those are?


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

The person selling it knows nothing about it, just letting you know that incase anyone is interested.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

This thing looks cool!! I have never heard of Kroth, and have even less idea if it's worth remotely close to $200... but it is (as described) a tank!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I'd say it's worth the price - that seems like a well built cab - gotta love the tilt back with towel bar. Def for bass or PA vs guitar though. If I had any idea what those speakers were I might bite. Apparently in their other cabs they used EV, Gauss, and JBLs - these look like none of those but look like they might be up there in quality. Possibly just the dustcaps have been replaced - that logo is throwing me off.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Well, I messaged the seller a couple days ago asking about the speakers. So I'm just saying the person doesn't know anything about it.......

I would think it could be had for $80. Just question the speakers and say something like you're only interested in the cabinet and would have to spend money etc etc.....and a good old "I can pick it up right now if you'd take......"

That's how I'd go about it. 

I just want to know more about it haha. Definitely looks like a cabinet made for touring, and looks pretty high quality.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I am saying out loud that I am not going to buy this!

(don't do it, don't do it)


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Kroth 2x12 Canadian Made Cab | Amps & Pedals | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji
> 
> No idea what this is really. Just thought it seems really interesting. What little I could find on this brand is from bass players.
> 
> ...


The Kroth's I used in the seventies were a 1x12 Thiele design. Well-built with the obligatory grey rat fur. I ran an ATC PA75 in each one pushed with a Hiwatt 50 And BF Concert in stereo. Sounded pretty sweet i thought. Also worked well for low-volume bass, like studio level stuff. I wouldn't be at all surprised if there was some connection with Guy Beresfordand the old Kalua Music in Scarberia.


----------



## Pleura (27 d ago)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> The person selling it knows nothing about it, just letting you know that incase anyone is interested.


This is mine. I bought it from the owner of the Spill music venue in Peterborough. It was used as the house bass guitar backline cab at the time. I've taken the speakers out and there's no info on the back and I've never seen speakers like these before. I unfortunately do not own a multimeter to be able to measure the ohm and watts. I got it with the intention of putting new speakers in it and never got around to it. I bought this at the time for the cab not the speakers. And I see myself selling it as an empty cab that happens to have these unknown speakers in it. $200 is the price of the cab not price of cab and speakers. I've seen kroth cabinets before with usually ev speakers in it. In my opinion these are not original speakers.


----------

